# Digging?? How do I help?



## katiek1100 (8 mo ago)

hello!!

my hedgie is just about one year old now and is kept in a big cage with fleece at the bottom. Under the fleece there arepuppy pads but night after night he digs under them and pees on the bottom of the cage. It’s driving me nuts because it’s making everything smell!! I’ve incorporated a dig box with fleece pieces but he won’t use it and it’s driving me insane! He won’t move around either unless it’s pitch black, so I can’t try to get him to burrow elsewhere. Please let me know what I can do to change!!! I know they are natural burrowers but I don’t know how to get him to pee on top of the pee pads instead of under them! Help!


----------



## RemiTheHog (6 mo ago)

I have had this problem and I still do. I made a dig box with a tissue box and paper bedding, that worked for a while. I changed the digbox and now she won't use it so I need to change it back. She never really liked her hides so I just took a bunch of fleece and made a pile and that worked. Hope this helps!


----------



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

some youtubers/articles do say to replace the bottom liner with something else like coroplast, crib liner, guinea pig liner etc or just go with nothing at all depending on the cage though.


----------

